# Top Ten Vehicle Cost to Insure -



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

From the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, based on 2005-2008 models. Ha, I see no Bimmers. 

Cadillac Escalade EXT 4WD
Subaru Impreza WRX 4WD
Hyundai Tiburon
Mitsubishi Lancer
Scion tC
Acura RSX
Nissan Sentra SE-R
Suzuki Forenza
Nissan Sentra/Mitsubishi Eclipse
Chevrolet Cobalt 2D

Most of these are piece of craps. I was surprised about this.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Pieces of crap and also easy to steal and resell parts:thumbup:


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Besides the Escalade the rest of those cars are ricer-rama type vehicles. Its no surprise to me those are the worst cars to insure. I wouldn't give you two cents for all those cars put together. Maybe the Acura RSX other than that trash them all! :thumbdwn:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Its the theft rate and risk of accidents. No surprise there. A new Honda Civic costs more to insure than a late model 3er.


----------



## RatherBeInCabo (Apr 21, 2008)

In April I traded in my 07 Jetta for an 05 545i and the insurance actually went down to my surprise!


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

If you consider the age group most of those cars appeal to, I don't find that list to be surprising at all.

A more expensive vehicle isn't more likely to be in an accident, just more expensive to fix afterwards.

Auto insurance is most expensive for under 25 males. Why, should be obvious to anyone who drives or was an under 25 male themselves.

For the most part these are the cars they are driving.


jummo


----------



## afgbmw (Jul 26, 2008)

I was surprised about this list, but you guys have valid reasons.. for example the Subaru WRX AWD.. some ppl go crazy with these cars and go offroading.. rally cars.. so everyone of these must have a reason..


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

The premium for my 06 525i was only $80 more every six months than my 06 Sonata with same coverage/drivers. Love it!


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

The list says a lot more about the people who drive those types of cars. Generally speaking, young, male ricer types aren't good risks. I expected to see the 3 series there or at least the M3.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

My E90 costs about $400 less to insure than my old volvo, and I'm *definately* not 25


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Z4luvr said:


> Generally speaking, young, male ricer types aren't good risks.


Or retards who buy Escalades


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

reidconti said:


> Or retards who buy Escalades


No, they're just all gangsters and drug dealers. Not exactly low-risk.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Meiac09 said:


> My E90 costs about $400 less to insure than my old volvo, and I'm *definately* not 25


My 1995 Volvo 850 was $250 more/year to insure than my 2007 530i and I'm 42.:dunno:

I theorize that the newer car has more safety features/systems and I had never filed a claim on the Volvo for over 12 years.

I would have never guessed that I would have saved money insuring a new car:thumbup:


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

My Z4 cost about 35% less to insure than the S2000, G37, or 350Z--costs about the same as my '03 Accord actually. I was really surprised, thought it would be a fortune!


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

I had a 06 Scion Tc which I traded in on the BMW, it saved me 40 a month

22yr male


----------



## invariant (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, Nissan Sentra is not exactly a ricer car, is it? Why is it expensive? :dunno:


----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well that makes my decision between the 135 and the Tiburon easier, thanks!


----------



## VillanovaGrad (Jul 28, 2008)

invariant said:


> Well, Nissan Sentra is not exactly a ricer car, is it? Why is it expensive? :dunno:


sentra R is rice rice baby


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

From the driving I see around here I'd expect the highest rates to be on Corollas, Camrys, Honda Odysseys and Toyota Sienna.

Maybe the Sentra fits into the same category


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

reidconti said:


> From the driving I see around here I'd expect the highest rates to be on Corollas, Camrys, Honda Odysseys and Toyota Sienna.
> 
> Maybe the Sentra fits into the same category


Watch it buddy, my stealth race car is a Sienna

Yes, we actually have a minivan:tsk:


----------

